# config for a new multimedia/gaming rig



## mtripathi (Mar 4, 2011)

Hi All,

I am planning to buy a new system.  Please suggest a config.  Here's the questionaire 


1. What is the purpose of the computer? (Note: If you are planning to say multimedia, you will have to be more specific as all types of systems are capable of doing that)
A: HD Movies, Playing mid range games such as Need for Speed

2. Are you open to alternate ideas/products giving similar better performance but offering more VFM/ sellers? If not- why?
A: yes

3. What is your MAX budget?
A: 32,000 INR (I can stretch it to max 34,000)

4. Planning to overclock?
A: No

5. Which OS are you planning to use?
A: Windows 7 professional

6. How much hard drive space is needed?
A: 500 GB

7. What resolution will the screen run at & whats the size of the screen you want? If you already want have one and want to use it, mention its resolution and size.
A: I have LED monitor.  It's manual says it can give a resolution of 1600 x 900

8. How would you rate your hardware knowledge from the count of 1-10? (1 being the lowest, 5 being you are somewhat in sync with the current performers and 10 being the highest)
A: 7

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
A: Assembler

10. When are you planning to buy the system?
A:  by 12th March 2011

11. Are you one of the types looking out for "future proof" configurations?
A:  yes

12. Are there going to be any components that you don't want to include in this new rig? If yes, do mention.
A: Monitor, keyboard, mouse, ups

13. Which city do you live in and are you open to buying from shops from other city/states?
A: Delhi.  I am planning to buy it from Nehru place.  I will go for a survey on 5th march and on next weekend, I am planning to get it.

14. Mention any other points if deemed necessary
A:  I have heard about computer empire at nehru place.  let me know, if it is good.  or can you suggest any specific shop at nehru place.


Thanks


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Mar 5, 2011)

*Component*
|
*Model*
|
*Price*
*CPU*
|Intel i5 2400|9.5k
*Motherboard*
|Intel DH67CL B3|6.5k
*RAM*
|GSkill/Corsair 2x2GB DDR3 1333MHz|2.3k
*HardDisk*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12|1.7k
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire HD5770|7.5k
*PSU*
|FSP SagaII 500W|2k
*Cabinet*
|NZXT Gamma|2k
*DVD*
|LG SATA|0.9k
*TOTAL*
||32.4k


---------- Post added at 12:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:14 AM ----------

Computer Empire is good. Also check out SMC & Cost2Cost.


----------



## mtripathi (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks Ishu 

I will be visiting Nehru place today and let you know, if I finalize my config today.

---------- Post added at 11:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:15 AM ----------

@Ishu

I bought the system today from computer empire.  Below is the config

Motherboard DH67BL + CPU i5 2400 Combo @ 14900
RAM Corsair 2x2GB DDR3 1333MHz         @ 2050
HardDisk  Seagate 500GB 7200.12        @ 1670
Graphic Card  Sapphire HD5770          @ 6900
PSU  Coolermaster 500W                 @ 2800 (FSP SagaII 500W was not available)
Cabinet  Coolermaster elite 430        @ 2650
DVD LG SATA                            @ 890

Total amount including taxes came down to 31860

I got Windows 7 ultimate on my new machine and its rocking

thanks


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Mar 6, 2011)

mtripathi said:
			
		

> PSU Coolermaster 500W @ 2800 (FSP SagaII 500W was not available)


Everything except this is great. Nice prices.


----------



## vickybat (Mar 6, 2011)

*@ mtripathi*

Did you get the B3 revision motherboard?


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 6, 2011)

Yes, really nice prices. 
But is that CM PSU good indeed???


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 6, 2011)

CM cabbies=world class.
CM PSU's=ultra-fail.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 6, 2011)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> CM cabbies=world class.
> *CM PSU's=ultra-fail.*



except REAL power series


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 6, 2011)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> not a joke.
> true.
> 
> who is *tension*???
> its *tensor*.



Oops sorry. Tensor.
Edited it.
'CM PSUs are ultra fail'
Its true i know. But its a joke too.

World Class and Ultra Fail. Ha..ha..ha.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 6, 2011)

no. their silent pro gold, real power are very good.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 6, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> no. their silent pro gold, real power are very good.



but really the rest are ultra-fail.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 6, 2011)

gaurav others such as extreme, gx are complete craps.


----------



## rajan1311 (Mar 6, 2011)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> but really the rest are ultra-fail.



Dude apart from the Extreme series, that too the 600W Extreme power Duo, I have not really heard CM PSUs failing or causing any major damage. The GX series is also okok, but did not get good reviews anywhere... Even the Corsair GS series is the same, they rated it 80+ at 40C? 

So anyways, not all CM PSUs are crap, the silent pro series is also good, I have a few friends who own them and they say its really good. 

@jas: hey buddy, long time!


----------



## mtripathi (Mar 7, 2011)

@vickybat  yes, it was B3 revision mobo

@Ishu  I diddn't knew that CM PSUs are that bad.  I bought extreme power plus 500W


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Mar 7, 2011)

Yes they are low quality. 

I suppose you can keep using it although I would recommend replacement. Try and convince the dealer to exchange for some other PSU (Corsair, Seasonic, Antec, FSP, Tagan in that order).


----------



## vickybat (Mar 7, 2011)

rajan1311 said:


> Dude apart from the Extreme series, that too the 600W Extreme power Duo, I have not really heard CM PSUs failing or causing any major damage. The GX series is also okok, but did not get good reviews anywhere... Even the Corsair GS series is the same, they rated it 80+ at 40C?
> 
> So anyways, not all CM PSUs are crap, the silent pro series is also good, I have a few friends who own them and they say its really good.



Corsair GS series is much better than CM GX. Its not only about efficiency but the use of better passive and active components like japanese capacitors etc.

Efficiency just determines how much power the psu draws from socket throught its operation band. The higher the efficiency, lesser the power wasted.

So corsair GS series is much better than Cm GX and can be recommended for any fast single gpu setup. A Corsair GS 800 can also handle multigpu setups easily. The reviews were good and not bad like the CM GX series.


----------



## mtripathi (Mar 9, 2011)

@ Ishu, I have to use it till the time it is working.  I will replace it, once it starts to malfunction.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 9, 2011)

@batman
low efficiency also means more of drawn power going to heat


----------



## abirthedevil (Mar 9, 2011)

mtripathi said:


> @ Ishu, I have to use it till the time it is working.  I will replace it, once it starts to malfunction.



when a PSU goes down it takes your other components with it, HDD, MB, CPU they wont exactly die out with the PSU itself but they will take a beating and CM EXTREME series is extremely crappy, check out some reviews and you will find that in many instances they die out before they have completed all their tests


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 9, 2011)

Then all of u want to say his 2.8k on PSU is just a waste and he has to get another PSU for 2.5k more.
Then what will he do with this CM PSU after getting a new one???


----------



## abirthedevil (Mar 9, 2011)

negotiate with shopkeeper i guess try to get cm psu replaced by some other one if things dont turn out well just stick with CM psu or try to sell it off to somebody else, CM extreme 500W review here Cooler Master eXtreme Power Plus 500 W Power Supply Review | Hardware Secrets


----------



## ghantaukay (Mar 27, 2011)

The first Cooler Master PSU I purchased Extreme Series 600W literally Blew Up in my face. Since then I steer clear of thir PSU's.I have a Cooler Master  Cabinet though and that is TOP Notch.For Psu's go for Corsair.None other should do


----------



## ico (Mar 27, 2011)

vickybat said:


> Corsair GS series is much better than CM GX. Its not only about efficiency but the use of better passive and active components like japanese capacitors etc.


well, Corsair GS series is not using Japanese capacitors like VX and TX. GS is actually using Taiwanese capacitors.  But still much better than CM GX series.


----------

